# Sharing a mac internet connection with a windows xp machine not working !!!



## Browni (Feb 7, 2004)

I am at the end of my wits!

I have a Dell laptop running Windows XP pro, it is connected through a ethernet hub to my mac.  

I want to share the USB Actell Broadband modem internet connection to my windows XP machine.  

However!

I have followed the instructions on Apple.com, (connect pc to mac (done through the hub) and select internet connection sharing and click start) But when i open MS IE, and try to go to say apple.com  get a page can not be displayed error.

BUT!!

If i connect the the laptop directly to the mac (no hub) it works! 

HELP!!!

Adam 

PS: I have downloaded the Remote Desktop Connection Client (RDC) for my mac, but do u know were i can find a client so that i can connect from my pc to mac? (remote desktop connection from the PC, doesn't seem to work, or am i doing something wrong?)

EDIT: I've got i to work but i have to turn my firewall off so my question is what ports do i allow through?


----------



## profx (Feb 7, 2004)

sounds like you may be using a crossover cable - these are used for connecting two computers directly to one another - if you use a hub you have to use a regular ethernet cable.

To check hold both ends of the cable like you are trying to plug them into each other and see if the colours match up inside the plug - if they do - its a straight cable suitable for use on a hub, if they don't its a crossover cable.

To turn on RDC right click my my computer, go to the remote tab and click the appropriate check box. You should then be able to connect with the RDC client from your mac. You need the ip address if the laptop to connect from the mac to get this open the local area connection and click the 'other' (i cant remember whats its called but there is only 2) tab, the winxp ip address is listed there


The best bet for doing remote desktop the other way is VNC, apple does remote desktop but you have to pay for it.


----------



## Browni (Feb 7, 2004)

im using regular ethernet.

any ideas?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 7, 2004)

What network settings do you have set on the XP machine?  You'll have to specify the Mac's IP address as the gateway, and you may even have to specify your ISP's DNS servers as well.


----------



## Browni (Feb 7, 2004)

Address type: Assigned By DHCP
IP : 129.168.2.2 <-- Me 
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 129.168.2.1 <-- Macs IP


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2004)

there is no reason to use a firewall between your PC and your Mac, the Mac's firewall will work between both machine and Internet.

PC <- direct or hub -> Mac <- firewall -> Internet


----------



## Browni (Feb 7, 2004)

i have turned off the firewall off on my PC, so are you saying that i should turn it off on my mac?


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2004)

NO
only on the PC. The Mac connects you to the "dangerous" rest of the world and its firewall is very useful.


----------



## Browni (Feb 7, 2004)

true, 

well looking through some help documents, i heard about a program called Brickhouse i have used that to configure IPFW, and IT WORKS, i used the rule allow traffic from anywhere(on Lan) to Internet via Port 80   i can now use my laptop to surf the net  

Thanks for your help 

Adam


----------

